# Decoding a Circle Y serial number



## WickedNag

AQHA13 said:


> I have a circle Y saddle and I would really like to learn ANYTHING about it.
> I've tried using the Circle Y website; Circle Y Saddles - Western Saddles, Trail Riding Saddles, Barrel Sadles, Roping Saddles but cannot figure it out.
> What I do know is that it's a custom made saddle. The saddle No. 22461454069801 and it says that the parts are made for roping.
> 
> I'm hoping to try selling it, but that's hard to do if I don't know anything about it.
> Thanks to anyone who attempts!



Happy to help you out
2246 is the style number
1= semi quarter horse bars
45= 14.5" seat
4 = Regular oil for color
06 = the month is was completed
98 = the year it was completed and 
01 means only one saddle like it completed that day.


----------



## AQHA13

Thank You so much!
I feel silly for not being able to figure that out.


----------



## xxdanioo

where are these numbers located on the saddle? I want to look at mine tonight to determine what type it is!


----------



## AQHA13

xxdanioo said:


> where are these numbers located on the saddle? I want to look at mine tonight to determine what type it is!


On mine it was next to the front rigging on the mounting side and stamped on a metal "tag".


----------



## monikaroth

uhh need some help can anyone tell me anythign from the serial number off a circle Y barrel saddle I just bought? 20371507129705


----------



## jumanji321

2037-style
1-semi-quarter bars
50-seat size, 15 inches is what 50 means according to the website
7-saddle colour, ultra-lite
12-month of completion, December
97-year completed 1997
05 - 5 made that day


----------



## chevy350

Could you decode mine? It doesn't make sense the way Circle Y's website says to do it so I sent them an email a few days ago and haven't heard back and I have an interested buyer... 2305098316
Oh, can you tell what the gullet and bar size is by these numbers?
Thanks


----------



## Tack Collector

Just 4 Show Saddlery has explanations of how to decode some of the Circle Y numbers


----------



## Soloskat

Can anyone here tell me about my circle y 2009067911


----------

